# Outbacker Award



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Outbacker of the Month


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

LMAO

Is that a picture of Hootbob in morning before his 1st coffee.
















Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> LMAO
> 
> Is that a picture of Hootbob in morning before his 1st coffee.
> 
> ...


Not me too much gray hair









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A rare thing.....a good belly laugh from a post







ROTFLMAO

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

happycamper .............















You crack me up!!

Tami


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Man, is that a "Bugger", or what?


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Where did you get that shot of my mother in law?
















Only kidding, nice closeup, though it does look very familiar.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Whatcha lookin' at???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just downloaded that picture. I don't know when I'll use it, but it's just too good to let pass by.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

JUST HAD TO























Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

great bump...I was LOL again.

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> Tami
> 
> great bump...I was LOL again.
> 
> Thor


Thor,

I knew you'd appreciate that







I laughed so hard last night.

I don't know what is funnier the picture or all of the comments?








We have such a fun group of people here ............ I Love It









Tami


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey happycamper

Can you please return my pet









Willie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

man.. i think thats one of our southeasterners..

campingnut18


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I must say I am surprised!
When I read the title of the thread, I thought for sure the winner woud be...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

nynethead said:


> Where did you get that shot of my mother in law?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










How did my Ex-Wife end up being your mother in law?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX Doug







GOOD ONE!

Tami


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

DH will be so glad to see you all are enjoying this again.

- Steph-


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Darn it, egregg57!! You beat me to the "ex-wife" joke.









GenesRUs


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

willie226 said:


> Hey happycamper
> 
> Can you please return my pet
> 
> ...


Hey Willie,
Sorry that I kept her for this long but the kids enjoy playing with her. See your beloved pet in the picture below. Come get her please!!!!

Tami, thanks for bumping this thread. It made my day too!!

Jim








!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

happycamper said:


> Hey happycamper
> 
> Can you please return my pet
> 
> ...


Hey Willie,
Sorry that I kept her for this long but the kids enjoy playing with her. See your beloved pet in the picture below. Come get her please!!!!

Tami, thanks for bumping this thread. It made my day too!!

Jim

Thanks Jim
Just send her home when you're done 
No.......... second thought keep her or sell her








You Decide









willie








!
[/quote]


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

RizFam said:


> PDX Doug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Tami said!
Loved it.

Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The kids loved that picture...

Thanks!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I still think it is Don without his hat on









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

happycamper said:


> Tami, thanks for bumping this thread. It made my day too!!
> 
> Jim


I'm glad







it is a fun thread.
I still laugh every time I open it & laughter is so therapeutic









Tami


----------

